# Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?



## davidwigald11 (26. Juli 2019)

*Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für eine Bekannte einen Laptop für einen längeren Auslandsaufenthalt. Hauptsächlich gedacht für Standard Office Anwedungen, Surfen, Skypen, etc.
Sollte so günstig sein wie es noch sinnvoll ist, bis aller höchstens 400€ würd ich sagen, gerne aber weniger 300 wäre super. Mir ist bewusst das man dafür nicht viel bekommt, aber sie benötigt ja auch nicht viel.
Toll wäre:

-256GB SSD (HDD ist nur laut, schwer und unnötig)
-Core i3, i5, Ryzen 3, oder Ryzen 5 so viel Leistung eben wie bei dem Preis noch drin ist
-8GB Ram Pflicht, drunter kauf ich nichts
-Bis maximal 15,6" kleiner geht auch
-Full HD
-Unter 2kg 
-Die IGP sollte ja ausreichen der meisten CPUs
-Betriebssystem ist nicht unbedingt notwendig

Hatte da sowas hier im Auge:
HP 15-db1224ng, Notebook schwarz, ohne Betriebssystem

Was haltet ihr davon? Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## airXgamer (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Ich werfe mal zwei gebrauchte Business Geräte ins Rennen, beide ohne FHD:
Dell Latitude E7250 | LapStore.de
Dell Latitude E7240 - 2. Wahl | LapStore.de


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Hatte doch geschrieben FHD 
Was macht diese jetzt so viel besser? Auf dem Papier steckt da auch nicht mehr Leistung drin, bei selbem Preis.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Ich würde ein gebrauchtes Thinkpad X260 empfehlen. Was noch robusteres wirst du kaum finden.


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Ich würde ungerne was gebrauchtes kaufen :/


----------



## airXgamer (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hatte doch geschrieben FHD
> Was macht diese jetzt so viel besser? Auf dem Papier steckt da auch nicht mehr Leistung drin, bei selbem Preis.



Das ist ein bischen Glaubenskrieg und Geschmackssache. Hier wirst du sehr viele User finden, die, wie ich, im Bereich unter 600 Euro eigentlich immer gebrauchte Hardware empfehlen. Warum? 
Wer ein Notebook im Low-End Bereich sucht, braucht ein funktionsfähiges haltbares Gerät - und genau das ist ein neues Notebook in unteren Preisbereich häufig nicht: Instabile, einfachste Gehäuse, die nicht für häufigen Transport geeignet sind; schlecht aufrüstbar, da sogar bei HDD / SSDs mit Whitelists gearbeitet wird; schlechte, klapprige Tastaturen und Ersatzteile gibt es für Geräte der 200 - 400 Euro Klasse häufig auch nicht. 

Das alles können gebrauchte Notebooks häufig besser: Sie stammen aus den teuren professional Serien der Hersteller, standen häufig 2-5 Jahre in Büros großer Unternehmen und haben stabile Gehäuse (mein Latitude 7240 habe ich schon über 800km auf dem Fahrrad im Rucksack transportiert, es klappert nichts), die Tastaturen verursachen auch nach 2 Stunden schreiben keine Krämpfe, weil die Tasten eben nicht zu allen Seiten wackeln. Hardware Upgrades sind häufig kein Problem, gerade im Thinkpad Bereich gibt es sogar Dokumentationen für Bildschirm Upgrades etc. Ersatzteilversorgung über Ebay ist gesichert. Gerade wer auf das Äußere keinen Wert legt kann mit gebrauchter B-Ware oder 2.Wahl Geräte mit etwas Glück einen i5 mit 8GB RAM und SSD für unter 200 Euro finden - dafür gibts neu noch nicht mal ein ordentliches Android Tablet.
Die Nachteile will ich dir nicht Vorenthalten: Die Akkus haben nicht mehr volle Kapazität und Ersatz dafür ist nicht ganz günstig. Die Hardware ist etwas älter, aber den Unterschied zwischen einem i5 der 4. und der 7.Gen spüre ich nicht wirklich. 

Noch ein Wort zum Thema Bildschirm: Unter 15,6" macht ein FHD nur wenig Sinn. Gerade bei 12,5" oder 14" siehst du ohne Windows-Upscaling auch nichts mehr darauf .  Schau besser auf die Farben und Helligkeitswerte, ein Notebook mit FullHD macht keinen Spaß  wenn das Gerät nur schwarz und weiß oder wahlweise nur hell und kein dunkel darstellen kann. Günstige Notebooks können gruselige Bildschirme haben. 

Abschließend hat mir das X260 keine Ruhe gelassen, aber unter 500Euro gibts bei den mir bekannten Resellern nur eines bei itsco für 350, aber nur HD und 4GB RAM. Bei Ebay sind ein paar drin, aber da setzte ich ungern Links ins Forum.
Deshalb hab ich mal ein X250 rausgesucht:
Mit FHD: Lenovo ThinkPad X250 - 20CL-S4Y300 | LapStore.de
und ohne: Lenovo ThinkPad X250 - 20CLS0C501 / 20CLS28204 / 20CLS09H1C / 20CLS7PA00 | LapStore.de
mit Mängeln gibts auch noch günstigere. 
Oder ein T440s mit FHD: Lenovo ThinkPad T440s i7 4600U 3,3GHz 8GB 120GB SSD IPS UMTS WebCam Win7 Pro


----------



## mardsis (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich würde ungerne was gebrauchtes kaufen :/



Dann bekommst du aber für das Geld, was du ausgeben willst, leider nur schlecht verarbeitete, schwer reparable Geräte die sich mit etwas Pech nach einem Jahr Nutzung von alleine Zerlegen (alle paar Tage kommt jemand mit so einem Gerät zu mir, bei dem die Scharniere aus dem Gehäuse gebrochen sind (und teilweise auch gleich noch das LCD mitgenommen haben)). Das ist dann ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Wenn du gebraucht kaufst bekommst du Geräte die ehemals teils deutlich über 1000€ gekostet haben und auch dementsprechend gut verarbeitet sind. Auch die Tastaturen und Eingabegeräte sind deutlich besser. Bei deinem Budget bekommst du Neu praktisch ausnahmslos Plastikbomber mit sehr schlechten Bildschirmen, teilweise verlötetem Arbeitsspeicher und Billig-SSDs.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich würde ungerne was gebrauchtes kaufen :/



Ich hab mir damals für mein Studium meinen Dell Latitude auch gebraucht gekauft. Damals, das war 2014. Da gab es einen 4C/8T i7 mit bis zu 3,7 GHz, 16 GB RAM, gutem hellem HD+ Display (für 14" ausreichend) und mit zwei zeitgleich verwendbaren Akkus (normal + einen im DVD-Laufwerksschacht mit zusammen 130 Wh Kapazität) und beleuchteter Tastatur für 400 €. Nur die SSD hab ich einige Monate selbst nachgerüstet. Das Gerät hat leistungsmäßig die meisten anderen Notebooks meiner damaligen Kommilitonen eiskalt abblitzen lassen und der Akkustrom reichte mir manchmal sogar anderthalb Tage (weil man den Laptop nicht in jeder Vorlesung brauchte, trotzdem waren die Akkus vieler anderen Geräte nach zwei Vorlesungen leer). Den habe ich heute noch. Das Ding ist zwar etwas klobig, aber unkaputtbar.
Wenn du bei einem gewerblichen Händler gebraucht kaufst, bekommst du auch auf Gebrauchtware 12 Monate Gewährleistung.

Neu kriegst du selbst heute eine solche Leistung in dieser Preisklasse nicht.


----------



## davidwigald11 (7. August 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Danke für den Input und das versuchte Überzeugen zum Gebrauchtkauf! Konnte besagte Bekannte dazu jedoch nicht überreden. Es wurde letztendlich ein
HP 14-dk0400ng Natural Silver/Ash Silver ab €'*'349,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Kam, an, Windows drauf gezogen und alles läuft bestens. Die Leistung reicht für ihre Aufgaben vollkommen aus. Natürlich ist es der reinste Plastikbomber, kommt mir jetzt aber nicht extrem billig und schlecht verarbeitet rüber, da hab ich deutlich schlimmeres erwartet bei dem Preis. Mit nur 1,47kg extrem leicht. Sie ist jedenfalls zufrieden und ich bin erstaunt, dass man für 350€ überhaupt einen halbwegs vernünftigen Laptop bekommt


----------



## Laudian (7. August 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Es wurde letztendlich ein HP 14-dk0400ng Natural Silver/Ash Silver ab €'*'349,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Natürlich ist es der reinste Plastikbomber...





mardsis schrieb:


> ...alle paar Tage kommt jemand mit so einem Gerät zu mir, bei dem die Scharniere aus dem Gehäuse gebrochen sind...



Ich habe insbesondere bei diesem HP Gehäuse auch schon häufiger gesehen, dass die Bildschirmscharniere aus dem Gehäuse gebrochen sind. Ich würde wirklich empfehlen, den Laptop nicht "aufzureißen" sondern wirklich vorsichtig zu öffnen, also insbesondere immer mittig halten beim Aufklappen und nicht an einer Seite. Das sollte die Lebensdauer ordentlich erhöhen...


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (7. August 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Kostet 408€ HP 250 G7, Core i5-8265U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, Asteroid Silver (6MQ45ES#ABD) ab €' '408,95 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Kostet 399€ HP 15-da1400ng Jet Black ab €' '399,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ryzen 5
Notebooks mit Display-Auflösung: 1920x1080, CPU-Serie AMD: Ryzen 3000, CPU-Kerne: 4 (Quad-Core), RAM: ab 8GB Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn es robuster sein soll, sind die Thinkpads sehr gut.
Die Thinkpads gibt es bei eBay ab ca. 150€+.


----------



## davidwigald11 (7. August 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Ich habe insbesondere bei diesem HP Gehäuse auch schon häufiger gesehen, dass die Bildschirmscharniere aus dem Gehäuse gebrochen sind. Ich würde wirklich empfehlen, den Laptop nicht "aufzureißen" sondern wirklich vorsichtig zu öffnen, also insbesondere immer mittig halten beim Aufklappen und nicht an einer Seite. Das sollte die Lebensdauer ordentlich erhöhen...



Danke, werde ich drauf hinweisen!

@über mir: Laptop ist bereits gekauft und die Bekannte ist bereits über 10.000 km entfernt


----------



## DKK007 (7. August 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Mal sehen, wie das Gerät aussieht, wenn sie wiederkommt. Ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht kann für die nächsten Interessenten nicht schaden.


----------



## davidwigald11 (7. August 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Den kann ich gerne liefern! Das wird allerdings gute 10 Monate dauern bis sie wieder in DE ist 
Aber ich frage mal zwischendurch ab und zu wie sich das Teil so verhält und guck mir das bei Skype an


----------



## mardsis (7. August 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Ich habe insbesondere bei diesem HP Gehäuse auch schon häufiger gesehen, dass die Bildschirmscharniere aus dem Gehäuse gebrochen sind. Ich würde wirklich empfehlen, den Laptop nicht "aufzureißen" sondern wirklich vorsichtig zu öffnen, also insbesondere immer mittig halten beim Aufklappen und nicht an einer Seite. Das sollte die Lebensdauer ordentlich erhöhen...




Das Problem haben fast alle Hersteller, meiner Erfahrung nach aber vor allem HP und Lenovo, die 15 Zoll Serie von HP ist am schlimmsten, Gehäuse vom billigsten, die benutzen das sowohl für 300€ Geräte rauf bis teilweise 700-800€. Wie man den Bildschirm mit dünnsten Plastikgewinden an Plastik fixieren kann ist für mich einfach nicht nachzuvollziehen .Ich bin schon kurz davor diese Geräte für Reparaturen abzulehnen, weil der Schrott (tut mir leid, ist aber leider so) schon beim zerlegen zerfällt und die meisten Kundengeräte die ich aufschraube schon teilweise rausgebrochene Scharniere haben. Wenn man das Gerät langsam aufklappt und sich den hinteren Bereich des Gehäuses ansieht, dann sieht man richtig wie das Plastik biegt. Auch die Ersatzteilqualität ist unterste Schublade, wenn ich bei den Dingern Lüfter tausche haben die Ersatzlüfter Original von HP in 75% der Fälle einen Lagerschaden.

Eigentlich war ich immer der Meinung, das es geplante Obsoleszenz nicht gibt,  wenn ich diese Geräte sehe glaube ich aber langsam ans Gegenteil. Innerhalb der Garantie werden Reparaturen bei dieser Art von Defekt oft abgelehnt, mit der Begründung der Nutzer würde mit seinem Gerät nicht ordentlich umgehen. Aber so ist das leider, wenn alles so billig produziert werden muss, wie nur nötig.

Von daher wäre ich auch sehr interessant zu sehen, wie das Gerät die nächsten Monate/Jahre überträgt, ich drücke auf jeden Fall die Daumen (mit den 14 Zöllern hab ich eher wenig zu tun)


----------



## DKK007 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Den kann ich gerne liefern! Das wird allerdings gute 10 Monate dauern bis sie wieder in DE ist
> Aber ich frage mal zwischendurch ab und zu wie sich das Teil so verhält und guck mir das bei Skype an



OK.
Wo ist deine Bekannte eigentlich unterwegs? Schließlich sind Regionen mit hohen Temperaturen oder viel Staub bzw. Luftfeuchtigkeit noch mal ganz andere Bedingungen mit der die Hardware klar kommen muss.
Da sind dann natürlich Geräte mit MIL-STD-810G Zertifizierung im Vorteil.


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Sie ist in Neuseeland unterwegs  Ich bin kein Klimaexperte, aber ich schätze da sind keine extremst außergewöhnlichen Wetterverhältnisse. 

Da wohl offenbar mehrere an einer Erfahrung interessiert sind, werde ich mal nach 1 Monat oder so ein Update geben, wie sich das 350€ Teil denn so schlägt bisher und auf grobe Mängel bei Skype überprüfen. Ich bin selbst gespannt, denn es ist eben ein 0815 Consumer Laptop, für einen 0815 Consumer  

Um Weihnachten/Neujahr rum, werde ich evtl selbst dort für ne Woche hinfliegen und kann mir dann mit meinen Augen mal ein Bild machen


----------



## DKK007 (8. August 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Wenn sie das Teil nicht extrem behandelt, sollte das schon länger als einen  Monat überleben. Hoffe ich zumindest mal.


----------



## Sheridan579 (12. August 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Man kanns auch übertreiben. Wenn man mit seinem Eigentum ordentlich umgeht, dann geht da auch nix kaputt.
Erster meiner Schleppis hat 10 Jahre gehalten, der zweite lebt auch schon seit 5. Und der aktuelle ist von HP und keineswegs schrottig :p


----------



## mardsis (12. August 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*



Sheridan579 schrieb:


> Man kanns auch übertreiben. Wenn man mit seinem Eigentum ordentlich umgeht, dann geht da auch nix kaputt.
> Erster meiner Schleppis hat 10 Jahre gehalten, der zweite lebt auch schon seit 5. Und der aktuelle ist von HP und keineswegs schrottig :p



Das ist eben falsch. Ich kenne fast alles was aktuell am Markt ist und einige Consumer-Modelle sind da Qualitativ unterste Schublade, wie schon geschrieben, beim Aufklappen sieht man bei einigen Modellen richtig, wie sich im Bereich der Scharniere das komplette Gehäuse biegt. Bei den meisten Geräten sind nach 1-2 Jahren schon die ersten Schrauben aus dem Gehäuse gebrochen. Natürlich gibt es auch Serien, die dieses Problem nicht haben, vielleicht hast du so eines, die Probook und Elitebook Modelle sind auch besser verarbeitet.

Das komplette Display in extrem dünnen, fragilen Plastikgewinden zu verschrauben kann auf Dauer nicht funktionieren. Diese Art von Schaden haben wir erst seit 3-4 Jahren regelmäßig, früher kam so etwas vielleicht 1-2 mal im Jahr vor. (Deswegen ist deine Angabe von einem 5 und 10 Jahre alten Gerät auch nicht wirklich relevant)

Leider dokumentiere ich eher selten, weil wir eigentlich primär reparieren, sofern noch rentabel. Im Anhang siehst du ein Lenovo Notebook, 8 Monate Alt, kaum benutzt, sah noch wie neu aus, aber das Scharnier ist aus der Verschraubung im Plastikbildschirmdeckel gebrochen, hat den Rahmen demoliert und das Display kaputt gedrückt, Schaden ca. 240€ (bei einem Neuwert von 399,-€!!!), Garantieabwicklung im Ersten Lauf abgelehnt weil der Schaden angeblich durch "äußere Einflüsse" entstanden wäre. Leider wurde das Gerät aber völlig normal und kaum benutzt, sah ja auch ansonsten wie neu aus.


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. August 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Ohne mich jetzt an die Diskussion nochmal anzuschließen, hier schon mal Zwischenupdate:

Das 350€ Teil hat erfolgreich folgende Strecke überstanden Düsseldorf -> Dubai -> Philippinen -> Taiwan -> Australien -> Neuseeland 
1 Woche, 5 Flüge und 45 Stunden im Handgepäck mit ein und auspacken sind schon mal überstanden  Nach dem was hier so gesagt wurde, hatte ich ja schon fast davor Panik. 
Bin positiv überarrscht von Mikrofon und Kamera Qualität über Skype


----------



## Sheridan579 (12. August 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*



mardsis schrieb:


> Das ist eben falsch. Ich kenne fast alles was aktuell am Markt ist und einige Consumer-Modelle sind da Qualitativ unterste Schublade, wie schon geschrieben, beim Aufklappen sieht man bei einigen Modellen richtig, wie sich im Bereich der Scharniere das komplette Gehäuse biegt. Bei den meisten Geräten sind nach 1-2 Jahren schon die ersten Schrauben aus dem Gehäuse gebrochen. Natürlich gibt es auch Serien, die dieses Problem nicht haben, vielleicht hast du so eines, die Probook und Elitebook Modelle sind auch besser verarbeitet.
> 
> Das komplette Display in extrem dünnen, fragilen Plastikgewinden zu verschrauben kann auf Dauer nicht funktionieren. Diese Art von Schaden haben wir erst seit 3-4 Jahren regelmäßig, früher kam so etwas vielleicht 1-2 mal im Jahr vor. (Deswegen ist deine Angabe von einem 5 und 10 Jahre alten Gerät auch nicht wirklich relevant)
> 
> Leider dokumentiere ich eher selten, weil wir eigentlich primär reparieren, sofern noch rentabel. Im Anhang siehst du ein Lenovo Notebook, 8 Monate Alt, kaum benutzt, sah noch wie neu aus, aber das Scharnier ist aus der Verschraubung im Plastikbildschirmdeckel gebrochen, hat den Rahmen demoliert und das Display kaputt gedrückt, Schaden ca. 240€ (bei einem Neuwert von 399,-€!!!), Garantieabwicklung im Ersten Lauf abgelehnt weil der Schaden angeblich durch "äußere Einflüsse" entstanden wäre. Leider wurde das Gerät aber völlig normal und kaum benutzt, sah ja auch ansonsten wie neu aus.



Und weißt du was die damit gemacht haben? Wenn man die Dinger durch die Gegend schmeißt, in enge Taschen mit anderen Dingen quetscht, fallen lässt etc. ist das auch kein Wunder. Es muss jedenfalls nicht immer das teuerste Modell sein.


----------



## Sheridan579 (12. August 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ohne mich jetzt an die Diskussion nochmal anzuschließen, hier schon mal Zwischenupdate:
> 
> Das 350€ Teil hat erfolgreich folgende Strecke überstanden Düsseldorf -> Dubai -> Philippinen -> Taiwan -> Australien -> Neuseeland
> 1 Woche, 5 Flüge und 45 Stunden im Handgepäck mit ein und auspacken sind schon mal überstanden  Nach dem was hier so gesagt wurde, hatte ich ja schon fast davor Panik.
> Bin positiv überarrscht von Mikrofon und Kamera Qualität über Skype



Sag ich doch völlig übertriebene Panikmache!


----------



## mardsis (12. August 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*



Sheridan579 schrieb:


> Und weißt du was die damit gemacht haben? Wenn man die Dinger durch die Gegend schmeißt, in enge Taschen mit anderen Dingen quetscht, fallen lässt etc. ist das auch kein Wunder. Es muss jedenfalls nicht immer das teuerste Modell sein.



Ich glaube du verstehst nicht worauf ich hinaus möchte (oder du hast meinen Beitrag überhaupt nicht gelesen). 

1. Man sieht die massiven Mängel in der Qualität schon wenn man die Dinger auspackt und beim aufklappen des Displays auf den hinteren Bereich des Gehäuses guckt. Abgesehen davon ist das Oben von mir gepostete Gerät kaum benutzt worden. Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir gerne mal ein Video davon machen, wenn ich sowas mal wieder in den Händen halte (natürlich mit intaktem Scharnier). Auch beim zerlegen der Geräte merkt man sofort, dass die Qualität und Verarbeitung einiger Modelle einfach deutlich unter dem Durchschnitt liegt, hinsichtlich Materialstärke/Auswahl und Konstruktion.
2. Wie schon gesagt haben wir dieses Problem erst seit wenigen Jahren so massiv, früher gab es das fast gar nicht. Ganz klares Indiz dafür das die Qualität im Einstiegs/Consumersegment abgenommen hat. Außerdem ist auffällig, dass dies nur bei einigen Gehäusemodellen vermehrt vorkommt.
3. Habe ich nirgendwo gesagt das es immer das teuerste Modell sein muss, aber man bekommt nun mal auch gute Refurbished-Geräte ohne diese Sollbruchstellen. Meines Erachtens ist man in den Preisklassen bis ca. 300/400€ damit meist besser beraten.
4. Die Tatsache, dass das Gerät die Flüge überstanden hat wundert mich eher wenig, dass ist nämlich kein großer Problemfaktor, dabei wird es ja nicht Dutzende male Auf und Zugeklappt, das Gehäuse wird also maximal durch Druck strapaziert. Das kann auch ein günstiges Gerät locker wegstecken. 

Aber ist mir auch egal, ich hab damit jeden Tag zu tun und die Erfahrung trügt nicht, wer billig kauft, der zahlt (oft) zweimal. (Und letztendlich verdienen wir damit einen kleinen Teil unseres Geldes). Es bleibt jedenfalls zu hoffen, dass bei der bekannten des TEs keine defekte oder Brüche auftreten.

//EDIT: Nochmal geguckt und zumindest ein paar Fotos gefunden, die zeigen was ich meine. Das Problem ist, Plastik in Plastikgewinden zu verschrauben. Dazu eine Hebelwirkung und schon hat man das Problem. Das erste Bild zeigt das Gehäusemodell was besonders oft Probleme macht, auf dem Foto sogar noch intakt. Das zweite einen Lenovo, bei dem selbst 4 Schrauben nicht gereicht haben und 3+4 ein Acer-Gerät (Totalschaden). Das ist aber nur eine kleine Auswahl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (13. August 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*



mardsis schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es auch Serien, die dieses Problem nicht haben, vielleicht hast du so eines, die Probook und Elitebook Modelle sind auch besser verarbeitet.



Wobei auch die HP ProBook heute nicht mehr das sind, was sie mal 2010 waren. HP hat nicht nur bei den Druckern bei der Qualität deutlich nachgelassen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (31. August 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei auch die HP ProBook heute nicht mehr das sind, was sie mal 2010 waren. HP hat nicht nur bei den Druckern bei der Qualität deutlich nachgelassen.



Wenn ich mir die Notebooks von Freunden und Bekannten anschaue, kann ich den Eindruck leider bestätigen. Aktuelle Laptops machen qualitativ einen deutlich schlampiger verarbeiteten Eindruck als die Geräte von vor fünf bis zehn Jahren. Nicht nur die Scharniere, auch Spaltmaße und zum Teil die Tastaturen  kommen klappriger daher. 
Weiterer Kritikpunkt: In letzter Zeit tauchen immer häufiger Notebooks mit fest eingebautem Akku auf, der nicht mehr ohne weiteres zu tauschen ist. Für mich ein K.O.-Kriterium, da ein Akku ein Verschleißteil ist.


----------



## Sheridan579 (1. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Ja, das mit dem Akku stört mich auch und der Wegfall der Wartungsklappen, so dass man die Geräte zum Aufrüsten jetzt immer komplett auseinander nehmen muss. Da hab ich auch blöd geschaut bei meinem neuen :/

Wahrscheinlich ist das aber auch dem Umstand geschuldet, dass die Dinger immer dünner werden müssen. Vor zehn Jahren waren Laptops immerhin noch gut doppelt so dick. Dass da die Verarbeitung auch drunter leidet ist für mich logisch.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Ich hätte die lieber etwas dicker und dafür mit 4 USB-A Anschlüssen. Die Dicke spielt beim Einpacken fast keine Rolle, da ist die Displaygröße entscheidender.


----------



## Sheridan579 (1. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Und ich hätte gerne wieder einfach zu öffnende Geräte mit Wartungsklappe


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Soeben ist tatsächlich das erste Problem aufgetreten mit dem Teil.
Es will nicht mehr starten. Ich kann leider von so weit weg nicht besonders viel dazu sagen. Sie saß wohl in einer Bibliothek, ging kurz weg und als sie wieder kam, war der Laptop aus. Startete nicht mehr und nach mehreren Versuchen kam nur ein verpixeltes Bild. Seitdem kommt nicht mal mehr das. Beim drücken das Startknopfs dreht einmal kurz der Lüfter an, die LED leuchtet auch, aber der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Ob am Ladekabel oder nicht, ändert nichts. Jemand ne Idee was das sein könnte?

Immerhin gibt es keine Probleme mit der Gehäuse Verarbeitung bis jetzt  Alles noch wie neu.
Garantiefall anmelden in Neuseeland wird wahrscheinlich auch nichts bringen...


----------



## fotoman (5. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Immerhin gibt es keine Probleme mit der  Gehäuse Verarbeitung bis jetzt


Von außen sieht es halt noch gut  aus. Bisher weiss keiner, woran das Problem liegt, also kann es auch an  der (inneren) Verarbeitung des Gehäuses liegen, z.B. Kabelbruch weil ein  Kabel falsch verlegt wurde.



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Garantiefall anmelden in Neuseeland wird  wahrscheinlich auch nichts bringen...


Selbst, wenn das Gerät  eine internationale Garantie hat, wäre sie es halt ein paar Tage/Wochen  los und erhält mit Pech ein neues inkl. neuer SSD.. Einen 24h Vor-Ort  Austauschservice (mit SSD-Übernhame) bekommt man bei solchen Geräte  natürlich nicht.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Dicke spielt beim Einpacken fast keine Rolle,  da ist die Displaygröße entscheidender.


Das Sehe ich allerdings  nicht so. Die Gehäusegröße (Breite und Länge) meines alten x220 stört mich nicht, die Dicke gepaart  mit dem hohen Gewicht für einen 12,5 Notebook dagegen so sehr,  dass ich oft das Dell Venue Pro 11+Keyboard mitnehme.

Ein aktueller Dell XPS13 oder ASUS Zenbook 13 hat ein größeres Display, ist aber trotzdem dünner  und leichter.  Ob ich so ein Gerät dann im Rucksack verbiegen würde, muss sich  heraus stellen.
Klar würde ich trotzdeem gerne nach 7-8 Jahren den Akku  tauschen und beim Kauf Geld sparen, indem ich sofort danach selber  auf eine Variante aufrüste, die es vom Hersteller nicht gibt.


----------



## Themistokles_ (5. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Probier mal einen forced shutdown und dann neuzustarten. Bei manchen Updateroutinen hängen sich die Windows-Laptops einfach manchmal auf.
Ansonsten vielleicht mal den Laptop in verschiedenen Auflagewinkeln (dickes Buch unter eine Seite) starten. Wenn es ein Wackelkontakt ist, kann man das so manchmal rausfinden, weil so der Kontakt in bestimmten Lagen wiederhergestellt wird. Allerdings habe ich da bei einem verpixelten Bild so meine Zweifel, dass es dieses Ursache hat.
Vielleicht auch Überhitzung? Vllt. einfach abkühlen lassen und im kühlen Zuhause nochmal probieren...

Eventuell kuriose Lösung: Benutzt sie von der Uni aus ein Antivirenprogramm? Ich hatte Anfang des Jahres über meine Uni-Lizenz Sophos installiert und dieses Programm sorgte im Zusammenschluss mit einem (automatischen) Windows-Update dafür, dass der PC nicht mehr hochfahren konnte (denkt euch meinen Schrecken, als ich dachte mein Laptop wäre Schrott). Meine Uni hat da bei der Info-Politik auch sehr versagt und nur in ihrem IT-Blog darüber berichtet, den natürlich kein Arsch liest. Ich hab nur durch Zufall davon erfahren über Heise.de. Sollte es das sein, muss man über das BIOS die Autostart-Funktion von Sophos deaktivieren bzw.  über das BIOS im abgesicherten Modus starten und dann das Programm vollständig entfernen.


----------



## DKK007 (5. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Wenn es ein Softwareproblem wäre, würde sie aber zumindest die Anzeige beim Boot erscheinen.

Besteht die Möglichkeit das Gerät dort mal an einen Monitor/Beamer anzuschließen, um das Display prüfen zu können?


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*



> Probier mal einen forced shutdown und dann neuzustarten. Bei manchen  Updateroutinen hängen sich die Windows-Laptops einfach manchmal auf.


Mit forced shutdown meinst du einfach nur den power Button für 5 sek drücken richtig? Das haben wir schon probiert. Bringt nichts.
Danach abgekühlt und dann neustart hat sie bereits versucht, keine Wirkung.
Das mit dem Buch kann ich ihr auch noch sagen, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, oder z.b. verschiedene Aufklappwinkel.



> Wenn es ein Softwareproblem wäre, würde sie aber zumindest die Anzeige beim Boot erscheinen.


Richtig, wir kommen nicht mal ins Bios, Display bleibt einfach komplett schwarz. Ich kann auch leider nicht erkennen, ob vielleicht der Laptop im Hintergrund sogar läuft und es nur am Display liegt. Somit fällt auch raus, irgendwas im Bios umzustellen, da wir es nicht mal sehen können. 



> Besteht die Möglichkeit das Gerät dort mal an einen Monitor/Beamer anzuschließen, um das Display prüfen zu können?


Das hab ich auch im Kopf gehabt. Leider aktuell besteht die Möglichkeit nicht. Sie ist fernab von jeglicher Zivilisation und hat nur ihren Trackingrucksack dabei 
Sie schickt mir morgen ein Video was genau passiert wenn sie den Laptop einschaltet. Vielleicht ist ja dann für mich erkennbar ob der wirklich läuft und es nur am Display liegt, oder nicht.
Vielleicht mal probieren ein Handy anzuschließen oder sowas? Wenn der Laptop im Hintergrund läuft, sollte es ja vielleicht einen Ton geben oder auf dem Handy ein Signal z.b.


----------



## DKK007 (5. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch im Kopf gehabt. Leider aktuell besteht die Möglichkeit nicht. Sie ist fernab von jeglicher Zivilisation und hat nur ihren Trackingrucksack dabei



Aber zumindest Mobilfunk scheint es da zu geben, wenn ihr kommunizieren könnt. Damit sieht es in Deutschland oft auch in der Zivilisation schlecht aus.


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

True 
Der Mobilfunk reicht aber auch gerade nur so aus für Whatsapp aktuell.
Für Skype usw. fährt sie halt im Moment immer über 20km bis zur nächsten Bibliothek wo es Wlan gibt


----------



## Themistokles_ (9. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Softwareproblem wäre, würde sie aber zumindest die Anzeige beim Boot erscheinen.



Kurioserweise war das bei mir nicht so. Man kennt ja den schwarzen Boot-Bildschirm mit "Loading operating system", aber dort blieb der Unterstrich einfach an der Stelle ohne was zu schreiben...

Ich hab da dann die BIOS-Hotkeys rausgesucht, probiert (gab mehrere Kombos) und dann gemacht wie beschrieben.


----------



## DKK007 (12. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

@TE: Weiß du schon neues?


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Hallo zusammen,
hat etwas länger gedauert, ich war die letzte Woche im Urlaub und hab daher nur sporadisch im Forum gehangen 
Was neues kann ich leider nicht liefern, bis auf ein neues Problem. 
Leider ist die Kommunikation mittlerweile doch nicht mehr so einfach. Internet ist dort aktuell Mangelware und das kombiniert mit der krassen Zeitverschiebung führt dazu, dass wir kaum mal länger uns am Stück unterhalten können. 
Offensichtlich lief der Laptop in der Zwischenzeit mal wieder, worüber sie mich (natürlich) nicht informiert hat. Typisch Frau eben, Laptop läuft und alle Sorgen sind vom Tisch  Anstatt mir mal Bescheid zu sagen, dass ich in dem Zeitfenster wo er eben lief mal so einiges hätte am System versuchen können. 
Gestern kam dann die nächste Meldung: "Laptop läuft wieder nicht" inkl. diesem Foto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir haben uns seitdem noch nicht wieder sprechen können, aber ich finds äußerst merkwürdig, dass jetzt wieder ein anderes Problem auftritt. 
Leider konnte ich wie gesagt beim vorherigen Fehler keinerlei Diagnose machen, da es zeitlich nicht hingehauen hat. Das ist wieder das einzige was ich gerade weiß. Offenbar ist nicht das Display schuld, sonst würde es ja weiterhin nichts anzeigen und auch nicht zwischenzeitlich mal funktionieren oder? Bis auf den Test auszuführen, weiß ich leider auch gerade nichts weiter...


----------



## DKK007 (24. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Der Dell mit Ravenridge von meinem Bruder hatte nach einem Monat ein ähnliches Problem. 
Das Ding hat plötzlich nicht mehr gebootet wegen Festplattenfehler. 
Bei der Reparatur musste wohl auch gleich das Mainboard mit getauscht werden. 
Lief natürlich alles über die Garantie. 
Mir war vorher bloß aufgefallen, das als ich das Ding eingerichtet und installiert hab, hatte sehr oft die Festplattenauslastung im Taskmgr bei 99-100% gelegen. 

Kann natürlich sein, dass da irgendwo eine Charge mit Fehlerhaften OEM-Platten unterwegs ist. 

Ist jetzt natürlich ärgerlich, das so etwas während einer Reise auftritt. 
Wobei sie hoffentlich ein tägliches Backup von Fotos o.ä. macht, wozu ich im Ausland allein wegen der Gefahr des Diebstahls raten würde.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Backup ist kein Problem, Fotos und Videos sind jeweils auf dem Handy und auf einer GoPro mit 200GB Micro SD
Auf dem Laptop war eigentlich nichts drauf, wurde hauptsächlich zum schneiden von Videos verwendet und für Skype halt. Trotzdem sehr ärgerlich, weil die beiden Anwendungsbeispiele eben schon wichtig waren  
Wenn wir das nächste mal uns etwas länger sprechen können, sag ich ihr sie soll diesen Harddrive Test einfach mal machen. Vielleicht kommt dabei ja was raus.

Im Dezember treffen wir uns in Thailand, spätestens da kann ich mir das Teil dann endlich mal mit eigenen Augen angucken. Hoffe allerdings, dass wir den bis dahin wenigstens halbwegs zum Laufen kriegen. Falls nicht, werd ich den Im Dezember dann mit nach Deutschland nehmen und einschicken lassen.


----------



## DKK007 (24. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Kannst dann einfach mal einen Bootstick mit Linux vorbereiten und mitnehmen. Der sollte schließlich laufen, wenn nur die HDD defekt ist.
Eventuell ist darüber dann auch einer erweiterte Diagnose möglich.

Da das Gerät noch ein optisches Laufwerk hat, würde natürlich auch eine LiveDVD gehen, aber die lässt sich nicht so gut transportieren.

Beides geht damit:
COMPUTER BILD-Notfall-DVD Free 14.0 - Download - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Gute Idee mit dem Linux Stick. Das werd ich machen. 
Es ist aber keine HDD verbaut, nur eine SSD und ein Laufwerk gibts auch nicht. Es handelt sich um dieses Gerät:
HP 14-dk0400ng Natural Silver/Ash Silver ab €'*'399,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Vielleicht ist das am Anfang etwas verwirrend gewesen. 

Deshalb wundert mich das eigentlich, ich hab noch nie erlebt das eine SSD kaputt gegangen ist. Die sind doch eigentlich ziemlich robust. 
Aber sprechen denn die anderen Symptome auch eventuell für einen Festplatten defekt? Also das der Bildschirm schwarz blieb usw.? Eigentlich kann das ja auch nicht, man sollte ja wenigstens ins Bios kommen selbst bei nem Festplatten defekt. 

Bei ner HDD wäre es was anderes, ich hab damals mal im Laufenden Betrieb meinen alten Rechner vorne angehoben, um den Staubfilter unten zu wechseln, bin abgerutscht und der PC ist vielleicht aus 10 cm Höhe abgerutscht. Das hat die HDD leider nicht überlebt  Bei ner SSD sollte das aber eigentlich nicht passieren.


----------



## DKK007 (24. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Kann natürlich auch ein Defekt am Mainboard sein, der sich aufs Booten auswirkt. 

Eine SSD stirbt allerdings nicht wie HDDs durch stürze, sondern es schmiert eher der Controller ab. Also Elektronikdefekte, war am Anfang als Serienfehler recht häufig. Ist aber auch schon über 5 Jahre her.  
Wäre jetzt natürlich die Frage, was für eine da drin steckt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Wie kann ich sie die SSD denn mal testen?
Ich habe jetzt gerade die Möglichkeit mit ihr zu sprechen! Laptop läuft! Jetzt bin ich unsicher was ich alles an Tests laufen lassen soll oder was ich überhaupt machen kann


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Mal schauen, was Crystal Disk Info sagt. Am Besten soll sie dir mal einen Screenshot des kompletten Fensters schicken (also so groß gezogen, das man nicht scrollen muss).

Auch mal mit Speccy oder hwinfo nach den Temperaturen schauen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Update: Es ist mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit tatsächlich die Festplatte schuld.
Leider konnte ich Crystal Disk Info nicht laufen lassen. Kurz bevor ich sie angerufen hab, lief der Laptop noch, aber als wir dann telefoniert haben, hatte sie ihn schon wieder heruntergefahren und dann ging er nicht mehr an. Ich konnte jetzt aber endlich sie mal halbwegs durchs Bios navigieren. Das kam dabei raus:

Direkt nach dem Drücken des An Knopfes kam nur *(Bild 1)*
Ich sagte ihr, drück doch mal F9, da ich ja eh schon die Platte im Verdacht habe *(Bild 2)*
Wie man sieht, sieht man nichts. Keine Festplatte erkannt unter den Boot Options.
Also sagte ich ihr, einmal mit Esc zurück und versuchen normal zu booten mit Enter, wie auf dem ersten Bild. Dann kommt *(Bild 3)*
Ich dann als letzte Option gesagt, mit F2 mal in die Diagnostics reingehen *(Bild 4)*
Hier den Hard Drive Check ausgewählt und das Ergebnis ist nur *(Bild 5)*


Tja. Ich schätze das wars dann wohl. Laptop hat keine Art Wartungsklappe oder sowas, also selber da mal dran rum schrauben, auch in Betracht auf Garantie, ist nicht. 
Bleibt nur noch die Frage, wieso das Teil manchmal geht und manchmal eben nicht. Könnte das eine Art Wackelkontakt oder Kabelbruch von Festplatten Kabeln sein z.b.? 
Sowas vermute ich irgendwie. 
Wenn das Problem bestehen bleibt und keine Lösung in Sicht ist, werd ich das Ding Ende Dezember mit nach Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Kannst ihr ja sagen, wenn das ding mal wieder läuft, soll sie es mal mit CrystalDiskInfo versuchen. Dann weiß man zumindest was verbaut ist.
Ich hab da gerade auch keine Idee.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Naja bringen würde es ja trotzdem nix zu wissen was für ne Platte da drin ist. Wenn die Schrott ist kann man sowieso nichts dran ändern 
Werde ihr aber trotzdem sagen sie soll sich melden wenn er wieder läuft. Dann werd ich mal Crystal Disk Info machen.
Da wird nur leider nicht deutlich werden, ob es einen Wackelkontakt gibt.


----------



## DKK007 (26. September 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Wobei mir nicht klar ist, wie es da einen Wackelkontakt geben soll.
Denn normalerweise sitzen die HDDs fest in einem Slot.


----------



## DKK007 (16. November 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Hat sich mittlerweile das Problem geklärt?


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. November 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Leider nicht 
Sie ist immer noch mitten im Nirgendwo, die Kommunikation ist schwieriger als erwartet. Ohne vernünftiges Telefonat wirds schwierig überhaupt irgendwelche Tipps zum Lösen zu geben. 
Das Problem ist auch, sie ist so jemand die sich mit Technik null auskennt und sich auch absolut gar nicht dafür interessiert. Es ist eher so ein "Ach das hat auch nicht funktioniert, jetzt hab ich keine Lust mehr".
Ich will sie dann auch nicht unnötig stressen/aufregen mit Dingen wo sie keine Lust zu hat. Skypen geht dann zwar nicht, aber wir sprechen uns über Whatsapp Telefonat, besser als nichts.

Und am 25.12. fliege ich nach Thailand, sie fliegt von Neuseeland nach Thailand und wir werden 3 Wochen da sein. So lange hin ist das ja gar nicht mehr  Dann schau ich mir das Ding natürlich mal persönlich an und sollte ich das nicht hinbekommen nehme ich ihn erstmal mit nach Deutschland und schicke den ein. Und wenn ich den dann mal in den Händen halte, werde ich mich sicher hier melden, ich hab den Thread nicht vergessen


----------



## DKK007 (16. November 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Ok


----------



## ich558 (16. November 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Wieso skypt ihr nicht einfach über das Smartphone bzw Whatsapp Video?


----------



## DKK007 (16. November 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Weil das Netz zu schlecht ist.


----------



## ich558 (16. November 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Wenn Wlan da ist macht es ja keinen Unterschied ob über Laptop oder Smartphone


----------



## DKK007 (17. November 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Bloß kann  es WLAN nicht geben, wenn es gar keinen stationären Internetnanschluss gibt, sondern nur 2G. 
So wie es auch in Deutschland außerhalb der Städte der Fall ist.


----------



## ich558 (17. November 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst aber ich wohne auf dem Land und habe weitgehend LTE.

Aber zurück zum Thema. Es ging um einen Laptop, der weitgehend zum Skypen benutzt wurde. Dafür braucht man ja logischerweise einen Internet Zugang. Da der Laptop nun schlapp gemacht hat frage ich mich wieso man nicht einfach das Smartphone stattdessen nimmt wenn mal wieder Internet verfügbar ist?


----------



## DKK007 (17. November 2019)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

Ist halt dort wohl nicht so einfach. Zumal auch die Zeitverschiebung von einem halben Tag dazukommt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Laptop für Auslandsaufenthalt, wie günstig ist noch sinnvoll?*

So hallo zusammen!

@Ich558
Wie soll man ohne Internetverbindung skypen? Auch mit nem Handy geht das nicht . Sie ist teilweise 100km von jeglicher Menschenseele entfernt und schläft in einem Van. 


> Wieso skypt ihr nicht einfach über das Smartphone bzw Whatsapp Video?


Und selbst wenn das Internet ausreicht, musst du auch Bedenken, dass LTE keine dauerlösung ist, weil sie dafür auch einfach viel zu wenig Datenvolumen hat. N paar GB sind einfach nicht drin, wenn man kaum Geld hat. Essen ist halt schon noch wichtiger 

Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt aus Thailand zurück. Urlaub war einfach nur super! Da wird man schon fast depressiv wenn man wieder in das graue nasse etwas namens Deutschland zurück kommt. 
Ich hab ihr aus Deutschland einen Ersatzlaptop von mir mitgegeben. Den von ihr hab ich mir genau angeguckt, aber leider war damit echt nichts zu machen. Ich hab wirklich alles ausprobiert was hier im Thread stand, aber das Teil war unter keinen Umständen überhaupt mehr anzubekommen. Kein Ton, keine Reaktion, kein Bild, kein Bios nichts. Es bleibt einfach nur schwarz. Ich hab den jetzt eingeschickt, schien mir das sinnvollste zu sein. Schade zwar, dass wir extra diesen Laptop gekauft hatten für Neuseeland und sie den jetzt gar nicht nutzen konnte bis auf ein paar Wochen am Anfang.


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

falls es noch irgendwen interessiert, kann ich mal n Update geben 
Ich hatte das Teil seit Januar bei mir liegen, da die Freundin ja sowieso in Neuseeland war und ich damit nichts anfangen konnte. Daher hat sich das Einschicken bis April hinaus gezögert. Hab ihn dann eingeschickt und war erstmal verwundert, offenbar gilt die Garantie nur noch 18 Monate. Ich dachte auf Akku gäbe es 12 undauf den Rest 24  Naja Glück gehabt, ich war 1 Woche vor ende der Garantie als ich ihn weg geschickt hab  

Der Service war 1a, Garantiefall eröffnet über HP Homepage per Chat, 2 Tage später hat ein UPS Typ das Ding abgeholt, hat es vor meinen Augen verpackt und ist weg. Nur 5 Tage später war er wieder da, völlig funktionsfähig. Diagnose: Festplatte war Schrott und wurde getauscht. Wie das passieren konnte kapier ich absolut nicht, ich hab in meinem ganzen Leben noch keine SSD geschrottet, vor allem nicht nach 2 monatiger Nutzung. Gut der Laptop ist um die halbe Welt gereist, aber Erschütterungen sollten doch einer SSD nix anhaben oder? 

Das Ding war jetzt übrigens in Deutschland, Phillipinen, Neuseeland, Taiwan, Thailand und schlussendlich noch in Polen (HP Reparatur) 
Und jetzt läuft alles wie es soll


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2020)

Weißt du, was für eine SSD da verbaut war?


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. Juni 2020)

Nein leider nicht, ich weiß nur, dass es irgendein NoName Teil war, keine bekannte Marke oder sowas. Ich hab den Reklamationsbericht nicht mehr hier...


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2020)

Da kann es natürlich sein, dass die sich verabschiedet hat.

Oder kannst du mit CDI mal schauen, was für eine SSD jetzt verbaut ist? Vielleicht wurde das selbe Modell verbaut.


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da kann es natürlich sein, dass die sich verabschiedet hat.
> 
> Oder kannst du mit CDI mal schauen, was für eine SSD jetzt verbaut ist? Vielleicht wurde das selbe Modell verbaut.



Jo das kann ich mal machen  Sobald ich Sie das nächste mal sehe schau ich mal nach und melde mich hier.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Jo das kann ich mal machen  Sobald ich Sie das nächste mal sehe schau ich mal nach und melde mich hier.



Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Lotto (9. Juni 2020)

Man sollte zudem auch beachten, dass der verbaute Akku in der 400 Euro Preisklasse meist nicht wirklich lange ohne Aufladung durchmacht. Möchte man also ein Notebook primär aus Mobilitätsgründen würd ich die Finger von den Einsteigermodellen lassen.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2020)

Ja, wenn würde ich da auch was robustes, wie das Thinkpad X270 nehmen. (Oder einen Nachfolger mit Ryzen 4000  ) 
Aber der Teil mit der Beratung ist in diesem Fall schon Monate (fast ein Jahr) her.


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. Juni 2020)

> Man sollte zudem auch beachten, dass der verbaute Akku in der 400 Euro  Preisklasse meist nicht wirklich lange ohne Aufladung durchmacht. Möchte  man also ein Notebook primär aus Mobilitätsgründen würd ich die Finger  von den Einsteigermodellen lassen.


Es ging aber darum ein Laptop zu holen was a) möglichst billig ist und b) möglichst schnell da ist. Außerdem ist der Käufer eine 20 Jahre junge Dame, da spielt tatsächlich die Optik ne große Rolle   versuch ihr mal ein Thinkpad anzudrehen, dann wahrscheinlich auch noch gebraucht.

Ich bin morgen bei ihr, dann schau ich mal was für ne Festplatte verbaut ist. Über den Akku hat sie sich bisher aber nicht beschwert, der hält jetzt sicherlich keine 12h, aber ich denke auch nicht irgendwie nur 5h. Und eins muss man dem kleinen Teil lassen; Der Ryzen 3 zusammen mit der SSD machen nen guten Job, also das Ding ist alles andere als lahm (jedenfalls bei den Anwendungen für die das Teil gedacht ist)


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2020)

Wie hatte es sich denn beim Akku im Ausland so geschlagen, bevor es ausgefallen war? Da war doch sicher nicht überall Strom immer da, oder?


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. Juni 2020)

Kann ich schlecht sagen. Es gab halt oft gar kein Internet und wir haben meistens nur geskyped wenn sie in die nächste Bibliothek gefahren ist, wo es dann natürlich auch Strom gab. 
Aber wir haben ab und zu auch gute 4-5h gesykped während sie im Van war. Also so schlecht kann der Akku nicht sein. Ich erfrage das aber morgen auch nochmal wie lange der Akku so im Schnitt gehalten hat 

Gibts noch mehr Infos die ich liefern kann abgesehen vom Akku und der SSD?


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2020)

Technisch, wie stabil die Stromversorgung dort im Land so war. Also ob es öfter/länger Stromausfälle gab. 

Und natürlich, wie es allgemein so war in der Ferne. 
War sie eigentlich vor Corona wieder zurückgekommen?


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. Juni 2020)

> War sie eigentlich vor Corona wieder zurückgekommen?


Vor Corona nicht, aber während. In Neuseeland gab es einen kompletten Lockdown für alle, sodass sie nicht mal mehr mit dem Van rumfahren durfte. Dann kam die Info, dass die Grenzen dicht machen und niemand mehr aus oder rein kommt, so lange bis es einen Impfstoff gibt. Sie hätte also vermutlich ewig da bleiben müssen. Es gab eine Rückholaktion von Deutschland und die beiden letzten Maschinen sollten am 12.4. und am 13.4. gehen und die hatte beschlossen einen davon zu nehmen, weil mit Lockdown in Neuseeland hat keinen Sinn gemacht. Sie hat ein Ticket für den 13.4. bekommen, aber kam nicht mehr in den Flieger rein (trotz Ticket!) weil voll. Naja daraufhin dachten wir alle das wars jetzt. Und nach ein paar Wochen stand sie plötzlich vor meiner Tür. In Deutschland. Bin aus allen Wolken gefallen, weil wirklich jeder dachte sie wär in Neuseeland und sogar Storys aus Neuseeland gepostet hat. 
Naja es ist also so gekommen, dass wegen dem überfüllten Flug am 13.4. die deutsche Botschaft noch einen extra Flug am 14.4. organisiert hat, in den ALLE rein konnten, selbst ohne Ticket, die noch vor Ort waren. Ganz nach dem Motto wer zuerst kommt, darf rein. Sie hat den Flug bekommen und niemandem was gesagt und alle hier überrascht  Das war echt ein verdammt knappes Ding. 


> Und natürlich, wie es allgemein so war in der Ferne.


Der Aufenthalt selber war wohl wahnsinnig toll. Was sie da für Bilder und Videos gedreht hat, ist unglaublich, noch nie so eine wunderschöne Natur gesehen. Da sie jetzt letztendlich 3 Monate ihrer Reise gar nicht antreten konnte, wird sie nochmal dort hinfliegen, sobald es wieder geht und das Nachholen was Corona jetzt vermasselt hat. Ich hoffe ich kann sie dann mal dort besuchen, was ich bis jetzt von da gesehen hab ist wirklich sehr beeindruckend. Von Vulkanen, über Berge, zu Wasserfällen und riesigen Naturschutzgebieten war alles dabei. Die Sonnenuntergänge und Sternenhimmel dort sind auch unglaublich. Außerdem wirklich tolle Menschen dort kennengelernt, die teilweise sogar hier in Deutschland in Ihrer Nähe wohnen. 

Kleiner "Fun" Fact am Rande: Sie war einer der vorerst letzten Menschen die White Island betreten haben. Der Vulkan ist ausgebrochen, da war sie gerade ein paar Stunden von der Insel runter. Ich hab ein Video von ihr von White Island wenige Stunden vor dem Ausbruch.
Also knappe Dinge kann sie 

So das wars mit meiner kleinen Real Life Story, vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit  Die Infos zum Laptop folgen morgen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte auch eigentlich geplant in einem Jahr nen Semester nach Südamerika zu gehen. Dieses Semester sollten die Organisation beginnen. Das hat sich nun auch erstmal erledigt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So das ist einmal CDI. Kannst du damit was anfangen?
stromausfälle gab es soweit keine, um auf deine Frage zurückzukommen. Die Stromversorgung war allgemein gut dort. 
Über den Akku gibts keine Beschwerden. Der hält so im Schnitt ca. 8h 

Ob das jetzt natürlich die selbe Platte ist wie vorher, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen leider.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2020)

Ist eine OEM-SSD von Micron.
MTFDDAV256TBN-1AR15ABHA Micron Technology Inc. | Speichermodule, Module | DigiKey

Zur Serie 1100
https://www.speicherguide.de/news/micron-bringt-nun-3d-nand-ssds-fuer-oem-kunden-22328.aspx
Micron 1100 und 2100: Zwei ungleiche 3D-NAND-SSDs fuer OEM-Computer - ComputerBase


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. Juni 2020)

Ich kenn mich damit wenig aus 
Aber Micron kann ja eigentlich nicht miserabel sein oder? Also ich seh da jetzt auf den ersten Blick nichts weswegen ich sagen würde, oh man kein Wunder, dass die Platte nach 2 Monaten defekt war.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2020)

Kann einfach Pech gewesen sein. 

Ich müsste da dann auch erstmal genauer recherchieren was da für ein Flash und Controller drin steckt und bei welcher Consumer-SSD der auch genutzt wird. 
Daran lässt sich dann ganz gut einstufen, ob es die SSD im Einstiegs, Medium oder Profi-Segment angesiedelt ist. 

Bei dem DELL mit R5 von meinem Bruder ist nach einem Monat die HDD ausgefallen. Fehlerbild war ähnlich und laut dem was mir erzählt wurde, stand im Report dass auch die Hauptplatine gewechselt wurde.


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. Juni 2020)

> Bei dem DELL mit R5 von meinem Bruder ist nach einem Monat die HDD  ausgefallen. Fehlerbild war ähnlich und laut dem was mir erzählt wurde,  stand im Report dass auch die Hauptplatine gewechselt wurde.


Ach krass, na dann schien ja wohl noch mehr kaputt gewesen zu sein. Also das war hier wirklich nur die Festplatte wenn ich dem Reklamationsbericht glauben kann.


----------

